# ferry price Algeciras to Ceuta.



## blaine

Usual old chestnut. I have seen some of the prices quoted for dear old Carlos[probably as much the motorhomer's friend as Lidl] just wondering if anyone has a more up to date price, 6m van + 2 adults. Last year we paid about 240 euro at end of Jan. This year we will be crossing around the 4th Jan. Any up to date prices please?


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferry*

Hi

Take a look at www.aferry.to

Russell


----------



## seanoo

hi there, we came over at the start of december and paid 240 euros, 2 adults camper and towcar. got our tickets from carlos in algecirus. pm me if you want any more info, regards sean


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello Hilary and John

Going back again!!


I spoke to the Smithies the other day who said they paid more than last year.

But on speaking to a few others I think the going rate is still about 240 euros.

Although make sure they print the ticket while you are there and not issue you with a day return one. Check the dates on it before you leave the shop.

Hope you have a great time

Regards Pat and Neilxxxx


----------



## whistlinggypsy

I have just had a email from Carlos, the shipping agent at Algeciras for the tickets too Ceuta/Tangier and it is a very good price. Hope this is helpful for those intending going.

My date given to Carlos were for the 20th Feb 2010

HOLA AMIGO:
LE INFORMO DE LOS PRECIOS ACUTALES:

1 CAMPING-CAR + 2 PAX IDA Y VUELTA CEUTA 220 EUROS

1 CAMPING-CAR + 2 PAX IDA Y VUELTA TANGER 150 EUROS

EL TICKET ES OPEN
COMO SIEMPRE TENEMOS A SU DISPOSICION TODA LA DOCUMENTACION NECESARIA PARA PASAR LA ADUANA

SALUDOS

Translation is

HELLO FRIEND: I INFORM TO HIM INTO PRICES ACUTALES: 1 CAMPING-CAR + 2 PAX ROUNDTRIP CEUTA 220 EUROS 1 CAMPING-CAR + 2 PAX TANGIERS ROUNDTRIP 150 EUROS THE TICKET IS OPEN AS ALWAYS WE HAVE TO ITS DISPOSITION ALL THE DOCUMENTATION NECESSARY TO PASS THE CUSTOMS GREETINGS


----------



## smiler

*Ferry Price Algercirus to Ceuta*

Hi Where do you buy a ticket that is printed with your details on it, bought the last trips ticket from Carlos, very dodgy dates on ticket, sailing out the day after i should have returned two months previously. Thanks Smiler


----------



## blaine

*Ferry prices Algeciras to Ceuta*

Smiler as Pat said earlier always check your tickets before you leave the office. This is our third trip and have never had a problem but still check. I think we will give Tangier a try this time as it appears much cheaper than Ceuta [see whistlinggypsy's post] more abuse I expect but we love it!!
Hilary


----------



## smiler

*Ferry Price Algercirus to Ceuta*

Hi Blaine this coming trip to Morocco will be my 5th always booked with Carlos, but have never had a ticket in my name or with my van details printed on it. Has Carlos ever printed a ticket out for you?


----------



## blaine

*ferry price to ceuta*

Just asked my husband and we don't think we have had our details on the ticket just date and time going out and open coming back.
Hilary


----------



## NormanB

*Tangier/Ceuta Ferry Fares*

We came over to Morocco first week in January 2010. On the way to the Algeciras, a kiosk near Motril was asking e260, open return to Ceuta as long as we were returning before end March. And, as long as we were under 8m.

Carlos next to Carrefour charged e230 open return to Ceuta or e150 for the same via Tangier.

Weather is Spain before Christmas was very poor but we've had 2 weeks solid sunshine 10km south of Essouira since!


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello when we went last year, we definately had our vehicles registration number on a document from Carlos, we pushed for it, because we thought it would be easier with the crossing.

Pat


----------



## ethnicall

We bought our ticket from Carlos special offer £150 Tangier open return and crossed on 19th Jan. The Tangier ferry was delayed by 4 hours, but we were offered the option of an earlier sailing going to Cueta and returning Tangier at no extra cost, which all the vans waiting agreed to and we all went in convoy to the Cueta check-in. Carlos or someone from his office sorted it all out at the port and led us all following his green estate car, he seemed to know all the police and port officials!

Mark


----------



## Manchego

Why does everyone seem to want to go to Ceuta, when it is cheaper to go straight to Tangier ?.


----------



## TJ101

whistlinggypsy said:


> I have just had a email from Carlos,


Hi,, Would you be kind enough to PM me Carlos e-mail address please ? been looking all over !!


----------



## TJ101

Apologies, should have done a reply earlier !!

Got a reply pretty quickly from Carlos,,

Did a deal 4 x Landrover's,2 persons for mid May 170E return,, ,, fair bit cheaper than last time


----------

